# training plans for Sunday, 7-10



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I do a session on FP with a rope as a lesson on how to sit and face me correctly. 
I do this before they get big enough to burn holes in gloves though.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Water work of some sort at 8am with a group including my mentor.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley: Continue to enforce hold. More sight blinds and remote sends. Work on sending him to a place mat (need to find one). Whistle sits.

Breeze: Marks over 75 yards and line manners and positions.

Tag: Obedience and fun bumpers.

All before it gets hot!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

apparently only a couple of us plan to train today....
Radarsdad, I'm paying the price for ignoring it in obedience for 3 years.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Barb,
We train everyday at least once a day.
Today,ob,more whistle intro,cc,traffic cop. He's entering teenage phase starting to get a little more independent, next session put some treats into it get his attention up a little. Didn't do doubles have already done them successfully. His little tongue was starting to hang out with the heat already. So session ended.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We're just doing marks. I need to pick up again with our pattern blinds--but winding down with the summer heat


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

question for you guys....should we do this as a weekly training plan, or is that too hard?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll go with whatever the group wants. Maybe a weekend plan and a work week plan.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Call the shot Barb. Weekly would be better and hold us accountable. Daily is easy to slide out of I would think.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, I'm all for weekly. New thread coming in a minute....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Back from my session. The good news is we were able to duplicate decoy and water lily attractions today. The bad new is we were able to duplicate the decoy and water lily big white flowers being attractive today <sigh> 

More work ahead.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Back from my session. The good news is we were able to duplicate decoy and water lily attractions today. The bad new is we were able to duplicate the decoy and water lily big white flowers being attractive today <sigh>
> 
> More work ahead.


That's great news. Can you go back and do it again tomorrow? I can assure you they will be used in a test if they are available.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> That's great news. Can you go back and do it again tomorrow? I can assure you they will be used in a test if they are available.


Oh, I am thinking this may need to be a daily thing for awhile - he seems to 'default' to these behavours when he is unsure of his retrieve; today the gunners were not at all visible and the swims were fairly long combining to create a dog not so sure of himself ..............


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Have the gunners with some rocks in their pocket. When he starts to get distracted have them throw the rock same spot as the bird. No sound first time just the sound of the rock in the water. If he doesn't get it, one Hey from the gunner and rock, You may have to have the gunner come out and throw, repeat it.
If he is getting unsure of himself simplify. Back up, which is what it think this was (*............*)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Weekly is better--I am not able to train every day although I wish I did!

Today Scout did pretty well. She has a case of 'happy feet' though and I am not sure what, if anything, I should do about it. It has been a couple of weeks since she did marks...but basically she runs to the mark, gets very close, then runs around wildly in circles. She's not even really trying to hunt--I think she just likes to run around. A few others in my group agree, so that tells me my thoughts are correct. Maybe I need to exercise her more before the marks? Or train more frequently...

Her second mark she wanted to take a detour to the water which she got corrected for. Stinker. We moved and did two more land marks and she found those quickly and returned promptly--no happy feet. I decided to give her a baby blind (not a blind baby). She's been doing pattern blinds and I felt like there isn't no reason I can't move up on the blinds, have someone identify the pole and then send her. She's doing that with the pattern blinds, and that way I can get her started on the idea of running blinds with marks. So, I had my friend walk out to the stake say 'dead bird' and drop the bumper then walk away. She sailed right to it. I moved back and did a second time without identifying the stake. Perfect. The third time was trickier as I had a hard time getting her to look straight. Her head was ever so tilted left, which was where my friend was standing. We worked through it she ran a little off so I stopped and handled her once. Picked it up and came back. For a beginner, I thought she did great!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Scout,
I would start removing the poles on the pattern blinds. Since pup knows where they are.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just reread my post and thought to clarify:

We have not done pattern blinds in the last two weeks (shame on me), she was almost ready to graduate from her first. I ran today a blind that was set out for the advanced dogs, only we moved up on it and had someone identify it the first time. Trying to push forward but slowly--last thing I want is a popper.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I prefer the daily; for example today my plan for the next several days has changed. This happens in all of my venues, and I just cannot stick with a preplanned lesson schedule if a problem shows up.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Plans for today: catch up on email, take a nap, go to my parents house for some free lunch, take another nap, bring free leftovers home, take another nap, finish reading book I started last night. Possibly get some training in from 8:00 - 8:30 pm.

Summers rock, laziness and lack of training can easily be blamed on the heat


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Plans for today: catch up on email, take a nap, go to my parents house for some free lunch, take another nap, bring free leftovers home, take another nap, finish reading book I started last night. Possibly get some training in from 8:00 - 8:30 pm.
> 
> Summers rock, laziness and lack of training can easily be blamed on the heat


hey. you need to add more sports! Napping? 3 times in one day? add field & agility to your day - keeps you awake!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

too hot :no:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sharon and Lisa, sounds like great training days. Sharon, you can do weekly with changes as needed 
Gunnersdad, no training report?
<hanging head in shame>
I don't know if I'll get to Tito today. I'm still at work, not looking good for getting out of here before 5:00, and it's hotter than hades out....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Summers rock, laziness and lack of training can easily be blamed on the heat


LOL, until you get sent home early this fall and in the back of your mind a little voice says "see what happens when you lay off training?"


----------

